# Araujo to Zipoli: Baroque music in South America



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Some time ago, Classic Fm featured the work of Ex Cathedra on latin American Baroque. We bought the three CDs New World Symphonies, Moon Sun and All things and Fire Burning in Snow. They showcased the works of the following composers:


Juan de Araujo (1648-1712)
Francisco López Capillas (c1605-1674)
Gaspar Fernandes (1570-1629)
Hernando Franco (1532-1585)
Francisco Hernández (1517-1587) -can't find anything about him.
Juan Gutiérrez de Padilla (1590-1664)
Diego José de Salazar (c1660-1709)
Manuel de Sumaya (c1678-1755)
Domenico Zipoli (1688-1726)

Also included as a running theme through all three albums was Hanacpachap Cussicuinin. The Franciscan Juan Pérez Bocanegra included in his Ritual formulario e institución de curas (Lima, 1631) a four-part polyphonic piece titled Hanacpachap cussicuinin, to a text in the Quechua language, to be sung 'in processions when entering the church'; it is the earliest example of polyphony printed in the New World. It is unknown whether the work was composed by Friar Pérez Bocanegra himself, or by an anonymous native composer.






As you study the links, you can see that they are mostly rather shadowy figures, yet they wrote some beautiful music. Finding out about them is difficult. Some of them only show up in Grove under the country entries for Peru, Colombia, Mexico and so on. There has been some interest as this article on Baroque South America shows. I used the title for this thread. Sinfini music had an article tying in to the BBC Baroque Spring series together with the work of Florilegium in Bolivia.

Chatham Baroque from Pittsburgh have recorded an album of Latin American Baroque which is on You Tube.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This music is dramatic & exciting.

*Salga et Torilla Hosquillo* by *Diego José de Salazar* (c1660-1709)

This is one of my favourite pieces, which compares Christ's bravery on Calvary to a young boy facing a savage bull (the devil). The video does show a few graphic images of bullfights, so beware...


----------

